# Sketch of Brady



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I just wanted to share the new sketch I got today of Brady. DH and I have been redecorating our den. We have always had an animal theme in that room. We have some pictures of cats, dogs, and even a cool bird painting in there. We needed one or two more pictures and decided that we couldn't find any cuter than Brady. So, I sent a picture to a site I found online for a pencil sketch of Brady. Anyway, here it is. I will try to take a better picture of it in the daylight, but I just love it. DH wants to fill the last place on the wall with another one of Brady or one of my cats. Now, I need to work on finding another photo to send in for that one.

I just realized that is my avatar picture. How funny is that?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Karen, very sweet sketch of Brady!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That's beautiful!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Karen that is beautiful. And the first thing I noticed was that it was the same as your Avatar - Brady is so handsome.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

What a gorgeous sketch of Brady! I think the artist really captured his spirit!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Karen, what a great sketch. It really shows off Brady's sweet soul!!!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

That looks great! I can't think of too many better subjects than Brady either. He is such a handsome boy.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is great- I love how they made Brady's eyes pop out more- or at least that is the way it looks in the photo.

Amanda


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone. My DH and I were like kids waiting everyday for it to arrive. It actually looks a little better at a small distance I think than right on top of it. The eyes are little much for me close up, but look great from sitting on the couch. Yes, we have really lost it when we are now decorating our room with sketches of the dogs. It is a little embarrassing Thank goodness I have all of you to share this stuff with.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Karen,
You are definitely not the only one. Here is a photo of Dora that I took and it was in one of the havanese calendars. We had it made for our room too!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hehe. I love it Amanda! I knew I could count on you. My mom told me the other day that she gets Brady if we have kids since he wouldn't be able to handle not being the center of our world. I think I would like him more than the kids even it we do end us having them.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Karen-yeah sometimes I try to hide how crazy I am but it is hard! My mother in law finally gave up on the kids and now she sends Belle and Dora clothes!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I did love those Clemson shirts she sent!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I love it. My office / family room is full portraits of my dogs past and present. Can you share the site where it was done? It is beautiful.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Karen,

That is really nice. He is so cute!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I used www.mydavinci.com. It was very reasonable, around $80 for the 8x10 pencil sketch matted with an 11x14 frame. There are quite a few websites that do it. Most offer pencil sketches, oil paintings, water colors, etc. They sent us a draft via email to approve or note any changes we wanted to before finalizing it. It was quick too. We had it within 2 weeks of ordering it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Karen, that is very nice! It really looks like him. I think they did a great job of sketching Brady. I, and I'm sure many of us here, don't think you're at all "nuts"! We totally understand. Must mean we're all a bit ..... well... you know! LOL


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow! That is very well done! I may have to check it out too! Thanks!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Karen,

I love it and I can't imagine a better piece of art for your family room. I'll have to check out that site as well.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, that looks great! What a wonderful portrait of sweet Brady.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great pic!

Ryan


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Love it, Karen! I have such a soft spot for your Brady!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow! Amanda & Karen, those are both great pieces. I'd thought of doing the same - seeing these may be the prompt I needed. And thanks for sharing the website, one of my concerns has been the quality - yours are both beautiful!

Jill


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Karen,
How adorable is that sketch!!!! It's a great likeness of the picture it is from.

Amanda,
Dora is just too cute


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, they did a awesome job. It will look beautiful in your den.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Very cool you guys. Yeah, we're all nuts!

I've been wearing my Hav shirt so much people have the proof I've gone off the Hav-end.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Karen that is so neat. It's a terrific likeness.
Thanks for sharing the site. I'd love sketches of my girls.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Karen,
I love the picture of Brady....thanks for sharing. Gives me a new idea....for the tv room! 

Amanda,
I love the picture of Dora too....my relatives think I am a little dog crazy too.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Karen and Amanda- those are such great pictures! I love that sketch!
Don't feel bad, my friends and family all make fun of me that Teddy's pictures out are bigger than my kid's pictures and that I have more Teddy pics on my phone. It wasn't intentional, I swear! He was just easier to photo than my sometimes tempermental children


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's really awesome Karen! I love it!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Karen~ That's an awesome portrait of Brady! I'm sure you'll get many compliments on it.

Amanda~ I love Dora's portrait, too. Of course, I just simply love Dora! :biggrin1:


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh it looks so nice. Don't feel bad I had a professional picture of Molly done and hanging up too. I would love to get a sketch done like that.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Karen and Amanda, your babies look gorgeous.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, that really is a great sketch of Brady. I might have to break down and get one myself!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow,what a great picture. The artist did a very good job.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Karen, that's a WOW! Beautiful sketch. Brady really is our poster boy. Thanks for the info. I think I'll send in a photo and have a sketch done too. I love it!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oh Karen that is a lovely sketch! Amanda, that portrait of Dora is beautiful, too! I love the colors.

For years I've been saying I want to get a portrait of Vinnie done. Now I want one of Pepper, too!

Wanda


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Karen, that is a beautiful sketch of Brady - I love the black and white!

Amanda, Dora looks so proud of her calendar photo - I love her big smile!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Karen, the sketch of Brady is beautiful! Thanks for sharing the site, I'm guessing they're going to be drawing lots of Hav's!

Amanda, Dora can't take a bad picture! She's simply aDORAble!

Beverly


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOVE it!  Thanks for the link. Awesome!

Kara


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Brady's mom said:


> I just wanted to share the new sketch I got today of Brady. DH and I have been redecorating our den. We have always had an animal theme in that room. We have some pictures of cats, dogs, and even a cool bird painting in there. We needed one or two more pictures and decided that we couldn't find any cuter than Brady. So, I sent a picture to a site I found online for a pencil sketch of Brady. Anyway, here it is. I will try to take a better picture of it in the daylight, but I just love it. DH wants to fill the last place on the wall with another one of Brady or one of my cats. Now, I need to work on finding another photo to send in for that one.
> 
> I just realized that is my avatar picture. How funny is that?


Is that a Topher Michael Young sketch?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks again everyone for letting me share my silly excitement over a sketch with all of you. Everyone else in my world thinks I am a bit nutty I just looked up Topher Michael Young. He does beautiful work. This was just a cheapy from an internet site I found. I am thrilled with it. I love glancing over and seeing my handsome guy hanging on the wall.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Karen, I was out of town and missed this until now. I love it! It's just beautiful.

And it is SO something I would do so no I don't think you're nuts at all, lol!

My extended family just roll their eyes. I actually have a sister who doesn't like dogs. Can you imagine? So guess who Tessa runs up to wagging her tail and begs for some lovin? LOL! I swear she know sand is trying to convert her!


----------

